# Reg : CL1



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I have acquired a slide of a small fishing vessel at Silloth with the registration CL1, Carlisle, which was taken on 22 Sept 1970, but have no idea of the name. Can someone assist please, or point me in the right direction.

I don't suppose there is a definitive listing of all registrations somwehere ?
Many thanks in advance .......
Cheers
Andy


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Fun ny, never thought of Carlisle as a fishing port! I looked it up and Port Carlisle silted up years ago.

I sailed on "Carlisle", GY 681.

John T


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/.../Vessels_April_u10.xls

This will give you an Excel sheet on under 10 metre vessels on register at 1st April 2014.BUT doesn't give history...so your vessel would not appear,especially as it looks as if Carlisle no longer has any vessels on register.

Hope this helps?

geoff


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bit of digging suggests the records are held by the Chief Officer of Customs at Workington


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Seahawk cl1 >


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll ask my internet friends on the Trawlerphotos Forum and revert.

geoff

question now asked.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Gents ....

Thanks for the responses, herewith a scan of the slide which may help.

Erimus : Thanks for the list details but as you said, much too late for this one, so, I await the response to your query with interest.

Seahawk cl1: A different one to your I thinnk, or very heavily rebuilt !

Duncan 112 : Thanks for this, I have already emailed the Carlisle Museum, if they can't help, I'll see what the Customs guy in Workington may have ........

Trotterdotpom : Carlisle, I guess was a Grimsby boat then ....

I wonder if there is a comprehensive index somewhere of all fishing registrations in the UK ? I got my original one from : http://www.padstow-harbour.co.uk/fishing_boat_reg_codes.pdf

Thanks again chaps ....


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

#7 . Is that image taken at Silloth ?


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

cueball44 said:


> #7 . Is that image taken at Silloth ?


That's what is written on the slide Cueball, and is close to a slide of Everard's Seniority with the same date taken at Whitehaven. Also, given the photographer, I have no reason to believe it's out of sequence, but I do stand to be corrected !


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Have had the following from Davie Tait,the man who runs the excellent Trawlerphotos website.....worth joining if you are into ,mainly fishing vessels,....

"Different boat , the first one has a squared off stern and sharper bow than the second one even though they've the same number

I did find a similar photo to the first one with the name Seahawk so that will be the correct name"

geoff


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Erimus said:


> Have had the following from Davie Tait,the man who runs the excellent Trawlerphotos website.....worth joining if you are into ,mainly fishing vessels,....
> 
> "Different boat , the first one has a squared off stern and sharper bow than the second one even though they've the same number
> 
> ...


 I don't think the second image is at SILLOTH.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

cueball44 said:


> I don't think the second image is at SILLOTH.


Dunno.....think the original name/identification we can perhaps be happy about? i.e.Seahawk.....then what is the other vessel??

geoff


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Here is the history of the second CL1 above, Seahawk from the EU fleet register:
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...BR000A15847&search_type=simple&search_id=6209
She is obviously a totally different boat from the first one which is much larger and different design. Unfortunately the first one is probably under 15 tons so I can't find her in Olsens Almanac. She looks like an East Coast or Girvan built ring netter. I had understood that the CL registers were in the archives in carlisle.
Trust this is helpful....................she is a smart looking well kept boat any way!
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com (includes lists of ports of registry)


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

The CL registers are in the Archives in Carlisle ref:
TSR/8/316 and 
TSR/8/317.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Douglas,excellent work.

Geoff


----------



## Tommy Akitt (Oct 14, 2020)

andysk said:


> I have acquired a slide of a small fishing vessel at Silloth with the registration CL1, Carlisle, which was taken on 22 Sept 1970, but have no idea of the name. Can someone assist please, or point me in the right direction.
> 
> I don't suppose there is a definitive listing of all registrations somwehere ?
> Many thanks in advance .......
> ...


The boat that you were looking for information on is called Children's Friend and was owned by the Baxter brothers in Silloth. I think that it went to the Northeast after it was sold as they did not own it for long.


----------



## Tommy Akitt (Oct 14, 2020)

cueball44 said:


> I don't think the second image is at SILLOTH.


The photo is taken in Silloth Harbour


----------



## Tommy Akitt (Oct 14, 2020)

cueball44 said:


> Seahawk cl1 >


\i think this one is the Three Sisters


----------

